

How would you backup s3 stored data? - oscardelben

If I am using s3 as a saas for my app, storing image data for example, how do I create a backup of my s3 bucket? If for any reason I delete my s3 bucket will all my data be lost?
======
paulgb
s3sync (s3sync.net) and s3cmd (s3tools.org) both let you copy files
recursively from s3, so you could use those in a cron job to make a backup on
a non-s3 server.

~~~
oscardelben
Thank you, I'll try out those two.

~~~
paulgb
I should mention that if you can get s3cmd to do what you want, it's probably
the best choice. s3sync has an odd way of storing folders that makes it hard
to use with Elastic MapReduce if you ever want to. I mention it because it may
interfere with other software, too. Otherwise, it is a fine piece of software.

~~~
oscardelben
Ok, I'll keep it in mind

